# Protein Bars and Low FODMAP



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello, i'm new and i've been on my Low Fodmap diet for 2 days. So far, so good.First question (i'm sure there will be many more). I'm a runner and my favorite protein bar that I eat before and/or after a run contains Inulin, it is lower down on the ingredient list, but should these be avoided? Some of the others that I have eaten have date and or grapes in them.CUrious if a bit of Inulin will be problematic or does it vary by individual?What about chocolate, I can't find a definitive answer if chocolate is allowed on the low FODMAP diet.Thanks!Rob


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I see a lot of cocoa powder being OK, I think it is what they add to sweeten the chocolate bars or the dairy they add, not the chocolate itself that is the issue. So dark chocolate would be better, or make things with cocoa powder in them with other safe ingredients.Inulin is highly fermentable. It is going to depend on what gas volume you tolerate and how many other gas forming foods you eat.It may be if you are really strict everywhere else you may tolerate them where you wouldn't if you were eating other gassy foods all day long. I know the bars are convenient but is there some reason you can't eat real foods before and after the work out? The less processed something is the more likely you will avoid the things you should be avoiding, and generally the better it is for you anyway. I know the people selling a lot of the bars seem to make it sound like you can't possibly eat food and be able to exercise, but people did just fine before the protein bar companies came along.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. i'm just going to have to take it one day at a time. I'm feeling good right now, had a decent dinner. The test will be in the morning.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Inulin in any amount upsets my stomach with gas, gurgling and diarrhea. I stay away from it. I am not sure where it sits with the fodmap diet though.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'm gonna skip it this morning and try something else pre-run.


----------



## Seeking (Apr 30, 2012)

When trying new products I try to not eat anything else for 6 hours, so I can test my sensitivity as ideally as possible.I tried Quest but wasn't a fan; I was a lot happier with the better consistency and taste of Lenny and Larry's Protein Brownie.https://www.lennylarry.com/lp/proteinbrownie.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Inulin is a fructan so is on the no-no list, but a lot depends on how intolerant any given person is to such things. I don't think everyone has to be on a zero fodmap diet, but if you really feel you need something that has a fodmap in it, the rest of the diet may need to be pretty strict.


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Seeking said:


> When trying new products I try to not eat anything else for 6 hours, so I can test my sensitivity as ideally as possible.I tried Quest but wasn't a fan; I was a lot happier with the better consistency and taste of Lenny and Larry's Protein Brownie.https://www.lennylarry.com/lp/proteinbrownie.html


These look very interesting. are they low FODMAP?


----------

